# Kelly's Heroes or The Dirty Dozen?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Two of my favorite movies.

Which is your favorite of the two?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I haven't seen either of them so I wouldn't be able to tell you.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Lee Marvin tilts the scales.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Who loves you, baby?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Not one vote for Kelly's Heroes?

Shame!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

As they were different certs at the time of their release, I only got to see one at the cinema. The DD was an 'X' in 1967 in the UK. KH was an 'A' (1970) so I was allowed in.

Of course, now I'm growed-up, I've since seen the DD on TV. It was a good action movie, but KH was more fun.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> As they were different certs at the time of their release, I only got to see one at the cinema. The DD was an 'X' in 1967 in the UK. KH was an 'A' (1970) so I was allowed in.
> 
> Of course, now I'm growed-up, I've since seen the DD on TV. It was a good action movie, but KH was more fun.


Exactly my experience.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

KH. What a hoot. Wasn't there a TV series spin-off? Or is that a false memory?!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> KH. What a hoot. *Wasn't there a TV series spin-off?* Or is that a false memory?!


I don't think so.

There was something called Hogan's Heroes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> There was something called Hogan's Heroes.


Oh yes! Thank you, that was what I had in mind.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Kelly - the square-off with the Tiger tank accompanied by Morricone-esque music was a hoot


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I have seen Dirty Dozen as a teenager, but I can't remember what it was about. I've never heard of Kelly's Heroes (but I used to watch Hogan's Heroes _all_ the time ).


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The Dirty Dozen

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Kelly's Heroes


I believe that "Charade" could be viewed as a sequel to this movie.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ooh. Hobson's choice methinks!!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

breakup said:


> I believe that "Charade" could be viewed as a sequel to this movie.


Yes? Which one, there appear to be three of them?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Dr Johnson said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> There was something called Hogan's Heroes.


Based on the movie Stalag 17, which was better than the two films being polled, IMO.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Yes? Which one, there appear to be three of them?


1963 with Hepburn and Grant, I wasn't aware of the others. I also liked the theme music.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Dirty Dozen ... Ernest Borgnine, George Kennedy, and Telly Savalas are some of my favourite actors.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kelly's Heroes. The Dirty Dozen was good, but a tank crew that shoots a Panzer with paint is beyond gutsy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Based on the movie Stalag 17, which was better than the two films being polled, IMO.


Agreed...but was Stalag 17 better than _The Great Escape_ (or any other POW movie?)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I voted "can't choose" because I wanted to choose Hogan's Heroes and it was not in the list.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

dogen said:


> KH. What a hoot. Wasn't there a TV series spin-off? Or is that a false memory?!


There was a Dirty Dozen TV series in 1988.

Actually, I saw both movies in the theater on their original release, and detested both. Maybe Vietnam had something to do with it.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Dr Johnson said:


> Not one vote for Kelly's Heroes?
> 
> Shame!


"Always with the negative waves Moriarty, always with the negative waves."


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Kelly's Hero's is loosely based on an actual incident: http://classicacts.blogspot.com/2009/08/kellys-heroes.html


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> "Always with the *negative waves* Moriarty, always with the *negative waves*."


:lol:

Is that canonical?

In any case the post was made when there were no votes for Kelly's Heroes, whereas now there are five. Which is nice.

I voted "can't choose".

Doh! I've just realised that you must be quoting Oddball.

I hang my head in shame that I didn't immediately recognise that.

I may have to go outside and cut off my living head.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm drinking wine and eating cheese, and catching some rays, you know.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Oddball and Pinkley. What a great pair.

Major John Reisman: "Which one of you guys wants to be a general?"

[to Pinkley]

Major John Reisman: "Pinkley?"

Pinkley: "What kind of general, sir?"

Major John Reisman: "Just a plain, ordinary, every day, home-lovin' American general."

Pinkley: "I'd rather be a civilian, sir."


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

"What kind of food is that?"

"I don't know. I never ate
anything like this before.
I've stepped in it a couple of times,
but I never ate it."


----------

